# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Stabilization

## TreyMadd47

Ok, I've had about 2 lucid dreams so far. In my second one I noticed I was dreaming, rc'd, and then my vision got all blurry and trippy. After that I was chasing after a woman because she stole something and I tried to become a wolf to chase her down. I felt the dream fading and just kept trying and trying... Then I had a false awakening. I didn't even think about stopping and stabilizing the dream or anything. I just jumped in... Is there like a special way I can remember to stabilize in my lucid dreams or... Does it just come with habit? Of course I'm quite new, I've only had about a minute of lucid experience.

----------


## sparkley

Interact with the dream environment? If you do that there's a big chance that your dream will stay!  :smiley: 
Maybe this will help Stabilization

----------


## mowglycdb

I used techniques to stabilize two times and it worked.  I was loosing control in my first dream(everything was going black), so I looked for objects near me or the ground and I touched them and my dream started stabilizing but I lost lucidity. Second time I got excited that I was lucid, but I reminded myself stay still, calm yourself, look at your surroundings and I remembered the rooms of a small house, I could see an american kitchen on my left and a couch on my right, there was a light bulb near to my head,  at the end of the corridor there was a room with a bookshelf full of books, to the right there was a bathroom and to the left another room, it was very solid and I was suprised I could see with so much detail, I went outside to see if the door was still there when I came back and naturally it disappeared lol.

----------


## TreyMadd47

Thanks sparkley.... I read your advice, went to sleep and had a great lucid dream! Although all I did was going around my dream house touching things it lasted about 5 minutes. Although really thank you a lot.

----------

